# 4 wheel drive



## HAF's-BRUTE_750 (Mar 21, 2009)

I have a question about my four wheel drive. I will click into 4 wheel, the front will engage and randomly it will come out of 4 wheel. I don't know why that is. Any ideas? Also I don't one if it is normal, when I choose 4 wheel the 4wd light flashes between 4 and 2. I dnt know if it's supposed to stay on one.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

It sounds like your 4wd actuator is shot. That flashing between 4wd and 2wd is a code to let you know the actuator is bad. IIRC .5 sec interval is 4wd, 1 sec interval is KEBC actuator, 1.5 or 2(i can't remember) is both actuators.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

its 2 seconds. u are correct. those are the intervals for the respective problems.

you know, you can remove the actuator and clean it often with good results.
Clean and lube the inside.


----------



## HAF's-BRUTE_750 (Mar 21, 2009)

Where is it located


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

on right side of bike look inside front tire on the front diff. black unit right on the side.


----------



## HAF's-BRUTE_750 (Mar 21, 2009)

if I pop that off won't I loose diff fluid?


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

a little you will have to top it off


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if you do, it only holds less than half a quart - 0.42 quarts (you should overfill it though)


----------

